# How about a little spring fun??



## stormy (Feb 17, 2011)

OK so I found the pictures on the thread looking for horses 33" to 34" so interesting...some look taller, some look smaller just because of body type so thought a little contest would be fun!

Could 5 people post pictures of two horses each, not on your web site, minis only please, and lets see who can guess their heights. Try to have nothing in the background that gives them away, give them a code name and pm me the code name and true height! Once we have 5 posts of two or more horses each....(no more than 5 posts with pictures please!!)the guessing can begin!! First guesser with all the right heights I will send a surprise prize too.....sound like fun??


----------



## Mickey & Mouse (Feb 17, 2011)

Stinker 1






Stinker 2


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Feb 17, 2011)

Miss Minnie


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 17, 2011)

Alright, I'll bite





Two of our fillies:

My Savannah:






Misty:


----------



## Reble (Feb 17, 2011)

Fun A






Fun B






This should be fun...


----------



## mad for mini's (Feb 17, 2011)

I think I may have a few tricky ones to guess the height of





Motley 1






Motley 2


----------



## Reble (Feb 17, 2011)

OK I think we have enough so let the fun begin?


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh, great. I get to have the first guess



This ought to be funny!

Stinker 1 - 25"

Stinker 2 - 22"

Miss Minnie 28"

Savannah 29 1/2"

Misty 27"

Fun A 28"

Fun B 28 1/2"

Motley 1 29"

Motley 2 27 3/4"

How's that for a stab in the dark?????????????

Hee hee...


----------



## MindyLee (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a mare who is super tricky!!!

if someone can help post a pic, I will share her with you.


----------



## stormy (Feb 18, 2011)

You are free to start guessing. All heights are in!!! ....am working on a great prize!!

And Knotty mare, you got 1!!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 18, 2011)

Stinker 1 - 26"

Stinker 2 - 23"

Miss Minnie 31"

Savannah 33"

Misty 30"

Fun A 29"

Fun B 30"

Motley 1 30"

Motley 2 31"

OK well I hope i did good.



ray


----------



## stormy (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey Raine Ranch, you have 2! Real close on some others though!!


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 18, 2011)

stormy said:


> You are free to start guessing. All heights are in!!! ....am working on a great prize!!
> 
> And Knotty mare, you got 1!!






1? That's it? Sheesh!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL

OK, this is going to be good!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 18, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 19, 2011)

Might as well try for the fun of it!!!

Stinker 1 27

Stinker 2 25.5

Miss Minnie 28.5

My Savannah 30.25

Misty 30

Fun A 30.5

Fun B 29.5

Motley 1 30

Motley 2 31

Go for it!!!


----------



## happy appy (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok here are mine!

Stinker 1 24

Stinker 2 24.5

Miss Minnie 26.5

My Savannah 30.25

Misty 32

Fun A 31

Fun B 31.5

Motley 1 30.5

Motley 2 31


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 19, 2011)

Gotta say I'm getting a kick out of the guesses



I won't guess since I've got ponies in the contest but sure is interesting! lol


----------



## stormy (Feb 19, 2011)

Performance mini you are darn close on a bunch of them but only have 2 right on the nickel! Had me scared there for a bit!!

Well Happy Appy you have just one.

If this gets too tough will have to chose the one the fewest total inches off the mark...will see how it goes!


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 20, 2011)

Stinker 1 = 29.5"

Stinker 2 = 28"

Miss Minnie = 30"

Savannah = 31"

Misty - 27 1/2"

Fun A = 32 1/2"

Fun B = 29"

Motley 1 = 33"

Motley 2 = 30 1/2"

This is interesting. Can\t wait to see the results!


----------



## stormy (Feb 21, 2011)

Dreaminmini, well you have one but are within 1/2 inch on 4 more!

By the way of all the right guesses so far only one horse has been quessed right twice!


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 21, 2011)

I guess you can't say if I round up or down? ROFL That is cool. I was figuring I would probably be way off. Are we allowed more than 1 guess?


----------



## stormy (Feb 21, 2011)

Guess away...there is one that I think is going to surprise you all....sure did me!!


----------



## ohmt (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll try






Stinker1: 29

Stinker2: 26

minnie: 29

Savannah: 38

misty: 28

Fun a: 30

fun b: 31

motley 1: 32

motley 2: 30


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 21, 2011)

Okay, here is try number 2....

Stinker 1 = 29"

Stinker 2 = 27 1/2"

Miss Minnie = 29 1/2"

Savannah = 30"

Misty = 30"

Fun A = 32"

Fun B = 29"

Motley 1 = 33 1/2"

Motley 2 = 30"


----------



## KellyAlaska (Feb 21, 2011)

This is really hard.





Stinker 1 28

Stinker 26

Miss Minnie 30.5

Savannah 33

Misty 29

Fun A 33

Fun B 32.5

Motley 1 32

Motley 2 29.5


----------



## ohmt (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok now, when do we get the real heights?


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 22, 2011)

Stormy???? Where are you?



When are you going to let us off the hook or at least give us a few hints? I am VERY curious


----------



## stormy (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry guys, that ice storm has been keeping me busy these last couple days!!

Hummm....how to give hints without giving it all away.......

OK so since my last post

One of you has Savannah and one of you has Misty, Savannah is surprisingly (to me anyway) taller than Misty!!

Two of you just straddled Fun A exactly between two of your guesses!

You guys are all close on Stinkers one and two but HINT: stinker 1 +1 = 2!!


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 24, 2011)

dreaminmini said:


> Okay, here is try number 2....
> 
> Stinker 1 = 29"
> 
> ...


Okay....

Stinker 1 = 28"

Stinker 2 = 29"

Miss Minnie = 28"

Savannah = 33"

Misty = 30"

Fun A = 31 1/2"

Fun B = 30"

Motley 1 = 32 1/2"

Motley 2 =30 1/2"


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 25, 2011)

2nd Try

Stinker 1-18 "

Stinker 2 -32 "

Miss Minnie 31"

Savannah 33"

Misty 29"

Fun A 27"

Fun B 30"

Motley 1 33"

Motley 2 33"


----------



## stormy (Feb 25, 2011)

OK guys some are getting pretty close so last set of clues...contest will end Saturday, I will tally up everyones final guesses by adding up the differance between your guess and each horses true height...

Clues

Stinker 1 and stinker 2: Stinker 1 + 1" = stinker 2

Miss mini and Misty are the same height!

My Savannah and Misty...one of us is a TALL B size...guess who!!

Fun A and Fun B: We are unique...no one else is the same as either of us!!

Motley 1 and Motley 2: We also are unique, no one else measures the ssame as we do!

So here it goes..Stinker 1 + 1 = Stinker 2 + 1 = Motley 1 + 1 = Fun B + 1 = Motley 2!!!!!


----------



## epetrilli (Feb 25, 2011)

Ooh this is fun I'm sad I didn't find it until now! I love games they keep me occupied while waiting for labs at work-lol! Here is my try:

Stinker 1: 27

Stinker 2: 28

miss Minnie: 29.5

Savannah: 38

Misty: 29.5

Fun A: 31.5

Fun B: 30

Motley 1: 29

Motley 2: 31


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 25, 2011)

Stinker 1-20 "

Stinker 2 -21 "

Miss Minnie 31"

Savannah 35"

Misty 31"

Fun A 27"

Fun B 23"

Motley 1- 22"

Motley 2 -24"


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 25, 2011)

dreaminmini said:


> Okay....
> 
> Stinker 1 = 28"
> 
> ...


Stinker 1 = 27"

Stinker 2 = 28"

Miss Minnie = 28"

Savannah = 38"

Misty = 28"

Fun A = 32 1/2"

Fun B = 30"

Motley 1 = 29"

Motley 2 = 31"

Can't wait to hear the correct answers.



This was fun, thanks for doing this.


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 26, 2011)

I was going back over your clues and I just can't make some sense of them, and of course, I will kick myself once we hear the right measurements. I have it figured to either my last post or this one. Can't decide which to go with. I'll sleep on it and let you know in the morning.








Stinker 1 = 26 1/2"

Stinker 2 = 27 1/2"

Miss Minnie = 28"

Savannah = 38"

Misty = 28"

Fun A = 32 1/2"

Fun B = 29 1/2"

Motley 1 = 28 1/2"

Motley 2 = 30 1/2"


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 26, 2011)

I am thinking of my 2nd last guess I will stay with. Any answers yet??


----------



## Reble (Feb 27, 2011)

OK Stormy and the winner IS: ___________?


----------



## stormy (Feb 27, 2011)

OK all, not more guesses, contest officially closed...will have the winner and actual heights this evening after I get my barn cleaned out! Nice weather here today with a bad storm coming in tonight so got to grab the opportunity to get those stalls stripped down!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 27, 2011)

Can't wait for the winners stormy!!!!!!!!



:yeah


----------



## stormy (Feb 27, 2011)

AND WE HAVE A WINNER!!!





epetrilli who in total was only off by 3/4 of an inch!!!

If you will pm me your address I will get your prize on its way!!

Thanks to all who participated!!





Actual heights

Stinker 1 27"

Stinker 2 28"

Miss Minnie 29.5"

My Savannah 38" (fudged a bit for minnis sake, actually 38.5)

Misty 29.5"

Fun A 32.25"

Fun B 30.0"

Motley 1 29"

Motley 2 31"


----------



## Reble (Feb 27, 2011)

stormy said:


> AND WE HAVE A WINNER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations epetrilli , fun watching the reply's


----------



## epetrilli (Feb 27, 2011)

Oooh I am so excited!!!! I never and I mean seriously never win anything This was so much fun I really enjoyed playing and it was so neat to see the variety of horses!! Thank you again!! I will be sending a pm shortly once I get to a regular computer, currently I am using my phone!!


----------



## epetrilli (Mar 15, 2011)

Just want to say THANK YOU to Stormy for the wonderful prize I received in the mail while I was out of town! I arrived home to a great surprise A brand new halter and beautiful picture frame. This was so much fun and such a treat to get a special gift Thanks for the smiles, I could really use them this week!!!


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 15, 2011)

epetrilli said:


> Just want to say THANK YOU to Stormy for the wonderful prize I received in the mail while I was out of town! I arrived home to a great surprise A brand new halter and beautiful picture frame. This was so much fun and such a treat to get a special gift Thanks for the smiles, I could really use them this week!!!


Hey, cool stuff! Congrats!


----------

